# Piranha Injury



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just bought a group of piranhas a week ago and one of them got a heater burn.For the first day it started to look milky with fuzz on it but i used MELAFIX and it went away. Alls that is left is a poped blister on his right side, it's starting to peel.What should I do now? the water is clean and specs are normal concerning PH and every ting else.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Melafix and Pimafix should do it. Raise the temp a little bit (80-82) and keep the water as good as possible. Make sure hes not getting harassed either, the group tends to find the weak ones...


----------

